# paganism



## Scott (May 15, 2006)

Where are some places we see paganism making a resurgence in America? The Da Vinci Code is one example. Dan Brown attacks Christianity and then tries to fil lthe void with a pagan idea of the "sacred feminine." The Disney movie Pocohantas strongly affirms paganism. Anyway, what are other places/ways paganism is coming back?


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (May 15, 2006)

Ouiji Boards (sp?), Psychics, Palm-readers, Easter, Body modification, Witchcraft, Christmas, Astrology, etc.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 15, 2006)

Halloween, pan-theism, goddess spirituality, wiccanism, vampires and the occult in mainstream media, Molech sacrifice (abortion), superstition, and possibly soon pagan military chaplains.

[Edited on 5-15-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## Scott (May 15, 2006)

> Ouiji Boards (sp?), Psychics, Palm-readers, *Easter*, Body modification, Witchcraft, *Christmas*, Astrology, etc.


You guys are incorrigible!


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> 
> 
> > Ouiji Boards (sp?), Psychics, Palm-readers, *Easter*, Body modification, Witchcraft, *Christmas*, Astrology, etc.
> ...



Syncretism was one of the major ways the Roman Empire was able to incorporate so many cultures and RELIGIONS, ensuring the _Pax Romana_, becoming the great -- but ultimately failed -- power it was, for so many years.


----------



## Scott (May 16, 2006)

And marriage rings too, Paul. American puritans saw them as signs of Rome and its sacrament of marriage.


----------



## Scott (May 19, 2006)

Here is another terrible thing: worship of godesses in mainline churches.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (May 19, 2006)

Sarcasm is a sign of paganism too.


----------



## Pergamum (May 19, 2006)

Let me get this right, I can drink and smoke heartily - but you guys will condemn me as a pagan if;

(1) I wear my wedding ring to dissuade any flirtation and in order to evidence that I am married to the women with whom I am toting around a child, and 

(2) thank the Lord that he has given me another year of life!






Hmmm...that makes sense!


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (May 20, 2006)

No, you haven't "got it right," I don't recall anyone in here saying they believed "birthdays" or "wedding rings" were sinful. People have before, yes, but I don't, so don't lump me into this category of "you guys."


----------

